# Looking for Army style canvas like they use for troop transport trucks.



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

As the tile says OR company that will custom make covers. Doesnt have to be outta army material but would like it as tough. Am going to have a custom trailer made and I would like the top half and the roof to be of canvas in kinda like a WWII troop transport. Kinda like this picture. Any leads would be great. Thanks.

http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=A2KJkK48ahJS1EgA6HOJzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTFxYnVuanM0BHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1nBG9pZAMzMTI5MmQ1MjYwYmZhMDAwN2M4OTIwN2M5NWY0MDk5NgRncG9zAzc-?back=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3F_adv_prop%3Dimage%26va%3DWWII%2Barmy%2Btroop%2Btransport%2Bvehicles%26fr%3Dyfp-t-900-s%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D7&w=735&h=485&imgurl=military-vehicle-photos.com.s3.amazonaws.com%2F383.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.military-vehicle-photos.com%2Fpicture%2Fnumber383.asp&size=94.8KB&name=Military+Vehicle+Photos&p=WWII+army+troop+transport+vehicles&oid=31292d5260bfa0007c89207c95f40996&fr2=&fr=yfp-t-900-s&tt=Military+Vehicle+Photos&b=0&ni=240&no=7&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=11suouog5&sigb=142gaho3l&sigi=11kgv27te&.crumb=BkTQdFOMQ3V&fr=yfp-t-900-s

http://ts3.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.4934033718903142&pid=15.1


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I just got a canvas tarp from Jax. One I got was a 12% heavy duty canvas.

http://www.chicagodropcloth.com/tarpaulins.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks, will check em out!


----------

